# Failed my 2nd Year Hands-On



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

Mornin', Brothers.

I know that feelings are often looked down upon in our line of work, but I could use someone to talk to. Advice, suggestions, etc. I'm open to it all.

I came into this trade (will be almost 2 years now) **very green. However, I feel that I have grown tremendously throughout my time in the apprenticeship. On the construction site, I feel more and more confident everyday. However, I do have (at least once per day) moments where I'll take too long or f&#$ something up. And I got to be honest ... I hate making mistakes. I really do. 

I really, **really want to be a ***top notch wireman someday. That is the goal. Efficient, with top notch craftsmanship. 

Took my hands on Final yesterday mornin' ... and **BOMBED it. Had to (without giving too much away, for obvious reasons). Had to run circuits out to multiple devices, after having set boxes and run pipe to them, and then terminate said devices. 

Went in there with very little experience in running wire, so I knew that was going to be against me. But went in there knowing how to terminate the devices. Come test time, however, I messed up most of my wiring. Was as if my mind just went completely blank. And with 2 hours to do the test ... man, I just got lost out there.

Without going on and on ... I do well in school. Tests, on average, have been high 80's, low 90's this year. Work, on site, with my Journeyman's have been good as well. In fact, my efficiency at work is such where I work alone mostly, with very minimal supervision. But after yesterday ... and a few " dumb apprentice " mistakes at work ... I just feel a tremendous drop of confidence. 

I suppose I'm posting all this to :

1 - Vent 

2. See if anyone else has gone through this. Failing exams, loss of confidence as an electrician, etc. Anything.

Thank you for your time, Brothers.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Don’t confuse lack of confidence with lack of skill.

Skill takes time and confidence follows. 

Everyone makes mistakes and questions themselves. 
We just don’t do it as often after many years.
But we still do it when we aren’t skilled at a task. 

I hope you have a small pocket note pad. Use it everyday to write little notes. It will help you over time. I still refer back to my older note pads 10 years down the road when I return to a job I did years ago.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> Don’t confuse lack of confidence with lack of skill.
> 
> Skill takes time and confidence follows.
> 
> ...


Well said !! And thank you. And yes, I do. :smile:


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

As you get more experienced, your mistakes are more subtle and more expensive.

If I forget to "carry a 1" on a spreadsheet, it could make me go bankrupt... We all struggle with confidence and skill, just at different levels. Just as you gain confidence and skill in one area you start to realize that you don't have it in another; unless you are one of those guys that just "rides along" and is not pushing themselves.

Cheers


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

Navyguy said:


> As you get more experienced, your mistakes are more subtle and more expensive.
> 
> If I forget to "carry a 1" on a spreadsheet, it could make me go bankrupt... We all struggle with confidence and skill, just at different levels. Just as you gain confidence and skill in one area you start to realize that you don't have it in another; unless you are one of those guys that just "rides along" and is not pushing themselves.
> 
> Cheers


Well said ! Thank you for your post !!


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

You f***ed it you fix it.

Go to homedepo or where ever you buy parts and get what you need to do the test at home. Set up a test station and wire up lights, switch's, breakers, etc on a sheet of ply wood and practice. 
If money is the problem set up a go fund me account. If skill is the problem take pictures and we will hold your hand and teach you the way to do it. 
The only thing we can not help you with is confidence as that takes time and practice.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't worry Grom. It will come , just be patient and keep learning. P.S. when the night apprentice school start teaching the part about motors and controls pay extra attention. Get good with that stuff. Watch all the RealPars videos in your spare time. After you master that stuff you will be the most respected person in your whole outfit.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Once I learn something new, I have to practice many times before committing it to long term memory.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

gpop said:


> You f***ed it you fix it.
> 
> Go to homedepo or where ever you buy parts and get what you need to do the test at home. Set up a test station and wire up lights, switch's, breakers, etc on a sheet of ply wood and practice.
> If money is the problem set up a go fund me account. If skill is the problem take pictures and we will hold your hand and teach you the way to do it.
> The only thing we can not help you with is confidence as that takes time and practice.


Great idea !! Was just thinking about doing this actually ! 

Will retest August 3rd, so got plenty of time !


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Don't worry Grom. It will come , just be patient and keep learning. P.S. when the night apprentice school start teaching the part about motors and controls pay extra attention. Get good with that stuff. Watch all the RealPars videos in your spare time. After you master that stuff you will be the most respected person in your whole outfit.


Thanks, Mac !! I take your words to heart and am writing down your suggestions right now.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

stiffneck said:


> Once I learn something new, I have to practice many times before committing it to long term memory.


Thanks, Stiffneck ! Was hoping I wasn't the only one. 

Just haven't run a whole lot of wire yet, so got my circuits confused yesterday. And with 2 hours to finish the hands-on, I just got a psyched out. 

I retest Aug. 3rd, so I plan on studying it up and giving it my all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Immerse yourself in your trade as much as you can as often as you can.

Are there j-men that do side work you can get some hours in with?

Any free classes offered by supply houses or manufacturers?

Some suppliers have free online learning stuff too.

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/learning-marketplace/energy-academy/catalog/

Watching videos is always a good thing as well as macmikeman said.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

Great ideas, Mechanical !! Particularly the side job part, as I don't currently work weekends. Was thinking it'd be nice to shadow someone doing side work on the weekends. 

Am making note of your other suggestions, sir. Thank you for the post !!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ZatDevil27 said:


> Great ideas, Mechanical !! Particularly the side job part, as I don't currently work weekends. Was thinking it'd be nice to shadow someone doing side work on the weekends.
> 
> Am making note of your other suggestions, sir. Thank you for the post !!


You're welcome!

Until it becomes second nature eat, drink, and sleep electrical work.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Until it becomes second nature eat, drink, and sleep electrical work.


I kid you not, Brother, but I have dreams at night where i'm splicing lights and running conduit hahaha. I know they're dreams because my conduit is level hahahaha. 

But agreed, eat, drink, and sleep electrical. And by God, do I love electrical work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ZatDevil27 said:


> I kid you not, Brother, but I have dreams at night where i'm splicing lights and running conduit hahaha. I know they're dreams because my conduit is level hahahaha.
> 
> But agreed, eat, drink, and sleep electrical. And by God, do I love electrical work.


I was always in the habit of taking any related class offered and in the end it paid off very well.

The more you know the more sellable qualities you have on your resume.


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Well if you never, ever make a mistake I'll bet you aren't doing much. I make mess of things every year or so and I've been at this a bit. (And I'm nervous because I'm past due again). Also the pressure of being on a test is a special add to the task, work at it I'm betting you'll be fine.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ZatDevil27 said:


> I kid you not, Brother, but I have dreams at night where i'm splicing lights and running conduit hahaha. I know they're dreams because my conduit is level hahahaha.
> 
> But agreed, eat, drink, and sleep electrical. And by God, do I love electrical work.



I dreamed last night I had Tics and Fleas on me. Kept waking up all night long. 
That’s what I get for weeding the garden yesterday.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

didntdoit said:


> Well if you never, ever make a mistake I'll bet you aren't doing much. I make mess of things every year or so and I've been at this a bit. (And I'm nervous because I'm past due again). Also the pressure of being on a test is a special add to the task, work at it I'm betting you'll be fine.



I really appreciate the post, Didntdoit. Very, *very motivating.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I dreamed last night I had Tics and Fleas on me. Kept waking up all night long.
> That’s what I get for weeding the garden yesterday.


Hahahaha.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ZatDevil27 said:


> Hahahaha.


On the good side, today at work I found a never used, 20 year old, Gardner Bender 3/4" shoe in a metal dumpster. One of our local work shops cleaned house this week. They tossed all kinds of good and new stuff. I told the younger guys and they all went running for it.. 

One mans junk is another's treasure.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> On the good side, today at work I found a never used, 20 year old, Gardner Bender 3/4" shoe in a metal dumpster. One of our local work shops cleaned house this week. They tossed all kinds of good and new stuff. I told the younger guys and they all went running for it..
> 
> One mans junk is another's treasure.



Damn good find !!


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

You more than likely can make me look like a beginner when it comes to running pipe, and I am a journeyman. I am in michigan also. I never had to run much pipe in my years, so I am sure you are already better at it than me. But I have had to run tons of wire and terminate it. It will come with time, and you will grow more confident the more you do it.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

jarrydee said:


> You more than likely can make me look like a beginner when it comes to running pipe, and I am a journeyman. I am in michigan also. I never had to run much pipe in my years, so I am sure you are already better at it than me. But I have had to run tons of wire and terminate it. It will come with time, and you will grow more confident the more you do it.


Thanks, Jarry ! 

It's been on my mind all weekend. Literally can't wait to take that test again. Am **fueled to do better. 

Can't wait to go to work tomorrow too lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ZatDevil27 said:


> Thanks, Jarry !
> 
> It's been on my mind all weekend. Literally can't wait to take that test again. Am **fueled to do better.
> 
> *Can't wait to go to work tomorrow too* lol.



I used to feel like that when I knew I needed a divorce!


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I used to feel like that when I knew I needed a divorce!


Hahaha.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ZatDevil27 said:


> Hahaha.



No joking, been married 4x.......


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> No joking, been married 4x.......


ugh, you poor bastard! I am on numer 2, 18 years in,so far so good!


----------



## didntdoit (Jun 18, 2020)

Not good enough to qualify for my annual major goof but...
Got extension on lift stuck, no reason I can see. Goes out can't bring it more than half back in. Get PO'd yank harder. I discover a pint of anti-seize will not survive a 20' fall after launch, only good was that it was only a 1/4 full. I still think of it being full and an audience assembled. :vs_OMG:


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

You said you've not got much experience wiring. Well there ya go. Our trade is half and half education and experience. 

If you've been tested on something you've not got the proper experience with then your apprenticeship program is failing you, you are not failing the program.

GL!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

didntdoit said:


> Not good enough to qualify for my annual major goof but...
> Got extension on lift stuck, no reason I can see. Goes out can't bring it more than half back in. Get PO'd yank harder. I discover a pint of anti-seize will not survive a 20' fall after launch, only good was that it was only a 1/4 full. I still think of it being full and an audience assembled. :vs_OMG:


Went up an extension ladder one day years ago. 
The legs kicked out on me and down it began to slide. 
The faster it went, the quicker i climbed. Didn’t matter that I had no were to go when I reached the top... 
I road that puppy down that wall..

All the older guys stood there laughing their ass off at me. 
I’m glad I’m the old guy now.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

OP
Hope you passed. But this part is up to you, make sure you are well rounded and let your employer know this. Most employers will keep you in an area you are good at and move you on. So be the best and try to move on. Also as someone else said learn control circuits and troubleshooting and you will be top of the crew.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I left sumpin out. The other guy who is the most respected man on the job is the old guy who can bend pretzels out of 4" rigid using only a folding tape , and a pencil behind his ear, and an apprentice to load the machine and handle the lifting . I used to have a guy like that working for me. His name was Ken **** Sr. Out of one of the Seattle Locals. I bet he is passed by now, I haven't seen him in thirty years. He was over sixty when I hired him on. Wore no toolbags, just a pencil and a folding tape, always in Coveralls. His pipe bending skill with large size emt and rigid conduit was legendary.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I left sumpin out. The other guy who is the most respected man on the job is the old guy who can bend pretzels out of 4" rigid using only a folding tape , and a pencil behind his ear, and an apprentice to load the machine and handle the lifting . I used to have a guy like that working for me. His name went was Ken **** Sr. Out of one of the Seattle Locals. I bet he is passed by now, I haven't seen him in thirty years. He was over sixty when I hired him on. Wore no toolbags, just a pencil and a folding tape, always in Coveralls. His pipe bending skill with large size emt and rigid conduit was legendary.


Sounds like Ken R. When I started out. He wore them coveralls and the boss gave him a new folding ruler each Christmas. He’s the reason I still walk around with a wooden folding ruler. 
He retired 25+ years ago and passed 20 years ago. Great guy who could see the bends and numbers as soon as he walked in the room. Taught me a lot.


----------



## ZatDevil27 (Mar 12, 2016)

This has turned into a GREAT thread with many great replies. I really value and appreciate every single one of you. And I mean that. Am not tryin' to kiss ass. AND ... I'm taking notes as well. I really want to be in the " best of the best " in this trade.

With that being said, passed my hands on the 2nd time  And not 100 % sure what got into me this time around, but breezed through it (with a couple mistakes versus many, the last time)

On to 3rd Year now, with even more fire in the belly. 

Thanks for the support, Brothers. Means a lot.


----------

